# Critique my dappled boer buck please?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is one of my dappled boers, he is a fullblood and 10months old, these does make him look small as some are 2-3 yrs old and are very big lol

What do you think of his size at his age? What about his muscles? I know he isn't huge or great but I'd like to know an honest opinion

His sire is a US import 3LF the birth brother to his sire sold for $28000 incsse anyone remembers which lines I am talking about


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I do not know anything about boars but he is very nice looking.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm new at critiquing so if you don't mind can I give it a shot with this guy?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> I'm new at critiquing so if you don't mind can I give it a shot with this guy?


Yeah sure! Lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry I was hoping someone else would go first to give me a little help but I guess I'll go and give it my best. 

I think he is pretty good overall. He seems to have nice width through out him. Also seems to be pretty level throughout his top line. In a few pictures he might seem steep rumped not sure if it's the pictures or him. The only two major things I would change about him would be his length of body, he is a tad to short in length for me. I would also like him to stand on a little bone.

Ok that's probably off in every aspect!!! I'm sorry if I'm way off and everything I said was wrong!! We all start somewhere right? But please someone correct me if I'm wrong it's all about learning.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I think I might take back the steep rump comments...lol


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is a pretty boy! It can be hard to judge confirmation in pictures where they are not set up. Could you get pictures where he is set up, or at least standing more square?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey I will try tmr!
It's just so hard he moves so much and I have to make sure the big does aren't to close or else he looks small! LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know it's difficult! My big buck is halter trained, but he's much larger than me and lets face it he does what he wants lol Just get the best you can!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm guessing that's why no one commented LOL, except libertys boer goat which I am thankful for lol

So pics of him standing straight? In different angles?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, the pics are hard to go by. He isn't standing in a straight stance.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Watch for him to pee they always stand more square and set up when they are peeing. Atleast that's usually my trick. I know it's hard to get good pictures when your doing it alone. I agree tho if I needed to pick him apart I would like more bone and a little longer. I really like his depth. I think this time next hear he is going to look really good. I personally am not a dappled or spotted Boer person because I feel more people focus on the colors then the actual goat. They seem to have poor confirmation, smaller boned, and weak backs. But I really like him. I think the past 3-4 years some awesome dappled and spotted goats have started to emerge. There are some awesome breeders focusing on them which has helped alot. I have one spotted doe and she is probably my worst goat but her kids sell first. I will never sell a buck from her only 4-H wethers.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

RPC said:


> Watch for him to pee they always stand more square and set up when they are peeing. Atleast that's usually my trick. I know it's hard to get good pictures when your doing it alone. I agree tho if I needed to pick him apart I would like more bone and a little longer. I really like his depth. I think this time next hear he is going to look really good. I personally am not a dappled or spotted Boer person because I feel more people focus on the colors then the actual goat. They seem to have poor confirmation, smaller boned, and weak backs. But I really like him. I think the past 3-4 years some awesome dappled and spotted goats have started to emerge. There are some awesome breeders focusing on them which has helped alot. I have one spotted doe and she is probably my worst goat but her kids sell first. I will never sell a buck from her only 4-H wethers.


I love color but hate people and breeders that are color blind. I've had people tell me to never wether buck kids out of my one doe just because she is colored and 100% yes she is a great doe and will be pared with a great buck but I straight up tell people I won't sell bucks that aren't 110% and will wether what I want. Yea we all hope for the best but not everything needs to be kept intact. "Keep the best wether the rest" 
But I agree he is a nice guy and will grow out awesome for you! Pee shots are the best to. I have an amazing picture of my buck peeing and you can't even tell.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I tried taking pics today but it's so hard! I give up lol, I can't get good shots 

Maybe I'll get a halter and tie him up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how difficult it is getting good pics. But hear it goes.
Has a decent topline. I hate judging toplines as they are growing.
Well muscled
Nice Roman head
Good horn set
In some pics, he looks a bit short in length.
Nice color
Good width
Big butt
OK neck length, but thick. Sometimes being thick distorts length.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

This is my other buck, he is a bit rough looking and his first year of breeding does so he's a bit rough and needs to bulk back up


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My buck looks way worse after this breeding season. Young bucks are so difficult because they change so fast. But for this one I wish he was longer and less steep in the rump from the side. But when you get behind him you can appreciate his width and he has a nice long twist. Also for his size he has decent bone. Give him till next breeding season and he will look way different as he matures.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah they do change quick! But my grey one didn't take as much the hit as my other dapple did, 

What do you feed them to bulk them?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well first he is separated from the does. I tried feeding him grain with the does but he wouldn't eat because he was more worried about them even tho he already bred them all. So right now he gets Kent feed 18% 20R plus hay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with Roger on critique, not a nice as the other buck.

Feeding calfmanna is a good one along with a little beet pulp shreds. A good 16% protein grain with it as well.
You can also add those really expensive show feeds as well.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Well the brown buck looked better when he was young and was better than the grey one, I remember when I posted his pics when I was deciding to buy him everyone liked him better lol, he looked like a tank at 2 months old.
Can they just change like that with age?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, they can change. Some can be really bad and do a switch as well.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow that's interesting! I guess that's why older bucks are More money instead of getting them as babies?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Usually though, I will evaluate them at 1 month old before pricing them. Some, not all will change abruptly by that age. 
I get some very inpatient buyers, who want prices as soon as they are born but, I can't do it that young. They change. 
It doesn't always happen with them getting worse or better after 1 month old, but, it does happen occasionally. I have the kids until 3 months old and mostly all stay the same.
It can also be due to parasite loads or to the way they are fed or being pushed off of feed by dominate goats ect.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

This is his at 2 or 3 months I think 2 tho


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Here


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your buck is growing and is at the age where he grows a lot. If you watch them they will plump up then grow up and during the grow up time they thin down. I agree with toth they change so much and I'm always nervous buying young bucks and need to ask like 20 people what they think before I actually buy it lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah it's fun watching them grow, so steadily choosing a young buck I asked alt of people to lol

My grey buck wasn't plump and grew to be muscular, can't wait to see when they hit 2 yrs old hopefully they come out decent


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just give them time to grow, I agree, they thin up, then do thicken up as they grow. 
When they mature, you see the end product of what they will be.  

But it does help to see the Sire and Dam to know better on what they may become, but yet, that doesn't always happen either. :scratch:


----------

